# As (it) often happens



## Ariel Knightly

Alguém sabe explicar o uso de _it_ em (4) e (5)? Ele é simplesmente opcional? Por quê? No site do jornal The New York Times, de onde eu peguei os exemplos abaixo, não consegui achar nenhum _as it happens frequently_, embora tenha achado vários _as it often happens_. Não sei se entendo o porquê disso.


(1) Another is that the ''mistake in judgment'' for which Mr. Reagan is being urged to apologize was not just a minor matter - as was  pointed out by Mr. Vance in his Congressional testimony. 

(2) Hereafter, when a wheel on a surface car Is flattened, as happens frequently  when a car is brought to a sudden stop to avoid a collision, the ear on reaching  the *...

*(3)As often happens in China when political troublemakers are involved, the exact  crime Mr. Ai is being investigated for may be announced only at *...*

(4) This may be partly true because, as *it* was pointed out by one observer, if the  total of French forces were solidly pro-ally, as it is known many are, *...
*
(5)As *it* often happens wherever he goes, the former N.B.A. All-Star Charles Barkley  held court with several reporters for nearly an hour at *...*


----------



## Macunaíma

A posição natural do advérbio em inglês é antes do verbo, por isso *as it happens frenquently *_does not occur frequently _(aqui, _frequently _vai para depois do verbo porque este já é antecedido pelo advérbio _not_).

Esse it a que você se refere é o chamado _dummy pronoun_. Ele tem a função de segurar o lugar do sujeito enquanto ele não vem - ele sempre aparece no final da frase, repare.

It was known to everybody that he was a fraud. => That he was a fraud was known to everybody.
It is bad manners to stare at people. => Staring at people is bad manners.

Às vezes (mais comum em linguagem literária) o papel de _dummy pronoun _é desempenhado por_ there_.

There will come a time when blá blá blá. => A time will come when...

A gramática inglesa, você sabe, se limita e descrever usos. Não há nada que proíba alguém de omitir o it em algumas frases (nem sempre é possível). Eu, pessoalmente, jamais omitiria numa voz passiva ("as it was pointed out"), mas poderia omitir em "as often happens". Não sei bem o porquê de uma escolha ou de outra, acho que eu devo ter desenvolvido algum instinto natural quanto a esses usos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> A posição natural do advérbio em inglês é antes do verbo, por isso *as it happens frenquently *_does not occur frequently _(aqui, _frequently _vai para depois do verbo porque este já é antecedido pelo advérbio _not_).


Mas, Macunaíma, a forma _as happens frequently_, sem o _it_, é bastante comum. 



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> A gramática inglesa, você sabe, se limita e descrever usos. Não há nada que proíba alguém de omitir o it em algumas frases (nem sempre é possível).


Então, o que eu queria saber é quando esse uso é opcional. Eu sei que em algumas _as-clauses_ esse _it _pode ser obrigatório; em outras é impossível. Só que eu tenho muitas vezes dificuldade em determinar se o _it _será impossível, opcional ou obrigatório.



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Eu, pessoalmente, jamais omitiria numa voz passiva ("as it was pointed out"), mas poderia omitir em "as often happens".


Não sei, mas me parece que nesse tipo de estrutura a forma sem _it _é bem mais comum do que a outra. O mesmo acontece com o exemplo abaixo:

... that Emperor Showa (Hirohito) pursued world peace consistently and made strenuous efforts to avoid war, *as is widely known*. 



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Não sei bem o porquê de uma escolha ou de outra, acho que eu devo ter desenvolvido algum instinto natural quanto a esses usos.


Pois é, e eu te invejo por isso. Mas é muito comum não-nativos usarem indevidamente o _it _nas _as-clauses_, por isso resolvi tentar entender melhor esse assunto. Achei alguma coisa sobre isso no site LinguistList e nas gramáticas _The Cambridge Grammar of the English Language_ e _A Comprehensive Grammar of the English Language_. Só que além de não ter achado esse material muito conclusivo, esses textos parecem se contradizer em alguns pontos. 

Uma vez deixei essa dúvida no site AllExperts. Mas infelizmente o "expert" em questão me informou que ele não responde "homework questions". Será que ele esperava perguntas do tipo que qualquer dicionário resolveria? Esses foram os exemplos que eu pedi que ele explicasse:

(1) She is extremely popular among students, as is common knowledge. (necessarily covert subject)
(2) He is the best candidate, as *it *seems. (necessarily overt subject)
(3) As (*it*) appears from her essay, she has read widely in Romantic literature. (optional use of an overt subject)

Será que alguém sabe explicar quando o _it _é opcional, obrigatório ou impossível?


----------



## Macunaíma

"As happens frequently" pode ser frequente, mas "as frequently happens" é mais frequente ainda.

Olha, eu tô pra te dizer que com verbo na voz passiva omitir o "it" não é muito comum não. A combinação "as was" é altamente cacofônica.

No caso de uma voz passiva no presente, o particípio é tratado como um adjetivo. Nesse caso, realmente é comum omitir o "it". No caso da frase que você cita (do imperador Showa) eu acho que fica melhor sem, porque o que é sabido (it) já foi expresso. Se o "as is widely known" mudasse para o início da frase, eu tenteria a usar o "it".

Esses "instintos naturais" a gente desenvolve lendo na língua, mais até do que ouvindo (para mim funciona melhor; minha memória é do tipo visual), mas também pode servir para consolidar erros. Também existem erros comuns.

Se você for buscar regras claras e rígidas em inglês, que ofereçam segurança depois de aprendidas, você vai enlouquecer. 

P.S.: voltando para analisar seus casos:

(1) She is extremely popular among students, as is common knowledge. (necessarily covert subject)
Não usaria o it. Como eu disse acima, o it já foi expresso (her being popular)
(2) He is the best candidate, as *it *seems. (necessarily overt subject)
O it vai ser sempre obrigatório com os verbos seem e appear porque eles são dependentes de um sujeito (*HE* seems to be the best candidate)
(3) As (*it*) appears from her essay, she has read widely in Romantic literature. (optional use of an overt subject)
Caso com verbo appear, portanto se aplica o que eu disse sobra a frase anterior. Mesmo que fosse outro verbo, em começo de frase eu sempre usaria o it.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> No caso da frase que você cita (do imperador Showa) eu acho que fica melhor sem, porque o que é sabido (it) já foi expresso. Se o "as is widely known" mudasse para o início da frase, eu tenteria a usar o "it".


Interessante essa hipótese. Acho que vale a pena dar uma olhada em algum _corpus _para verificar se há mesmo essa relação entre a posição do referente e o uso de _it_.



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Esses "instintos naturais" a gente desenvolve lendo na língua, mais até do que ouvindo (para mim funciona melhor; minha memória é do tipo visual), mas também pode servir para consolidar erros. Também existem erros comuns.
> 
> Se você for buscar regras claras e rígidas em inglês, que ofereçam segurança depois de aprendidas, você vai enlouquecer.


Eu entendo e concordo com o que você está dizendo. Tenho certeza de que muitas vezes aprendemos melhor uma estrutura quando simplesmente a internalizamos por osmose, sem precisar estudá-la explicitamente. O problema é que, passado o tempo de aquisição da linguagem, essa internalização nunca é lá muito perfeita. Sempre sobra uma questãozinha ou outra a ser resolvida de maneira menos acidental. 

Acho que pode parecer bobagem para muitas pessoas eu estar aqui tentando buscar explicações para uma coisa de cuja existência tão pouca gente sequer tem consciência. Mas o fato é que muitos não-nativos têm problemas com essas as-clauses e também é fato que muitos professores de inglês são não-nativos. E visto que é extremamente comum não-nativos serem responsáveis por avaliar a produção de estudantes de inglês como língua estrangeira - como acontece nos exames de Cambridge, por exemplo -, acho que sempre vale a pena procurar entender melhor aquilo que se revela como uma dificuldade frequente para não-nativos. 

Conheço uma professora de inglês brasileira que vivia tendo problemas com _indirect questions_. Embora ela tivesse vivido anos na Inglaterra e já fosse há muito tempo professora de uma importante escola de inglês do Rio, sempre que falava fluentemente dizia coisas como _Can you tell me where has he gone?_. Ninguém falava nada, mas isso sempre deixava um clima estranho no ar. Muitas pessoas não têm esse tipo de dificuldade; outras pessoas, como essa professora, já precisam ser avisadas sobre o problema. No caso das as-clauses, eu diria que muita gente precisa ser avisada sobre o problema. Daí a necessidade de antes saber explicar o que acontece nesse tipo de estrutura.



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> O it vai ser sempre obrigatório com os verbos seem e appear porque eles são dependentes de um sujeito (*HE* seems to be the best candidate)


Na verdade não. Está vendo como nem sempre podemos confiar nos nossos instintos de não-nativos? Por isso é sempre bom entendermos bem que regras exatamente estão em jogo - pelo menos nesses casos em que apenas usar o instinto não funciona muito. Na verdade, é muito comum a omissão do _it _quando se usa um verbo de ligação. Como você pode ver nesses exemplos, também do New York Times, o uso de _seem _sem _it _é algo que aparece a torto e a direito no jornal.

(a) This was savvy of him even if, *as seemed* to be the case, it was also sincere.

(b) Had the United States simply invaded Haiti, *as seemed* likely until General  Cedras agreed to step down as part of the accord, there would be *...*

A obrigatoriedade de _it _em (2) não se deve ao fato de _seem_ ser o verbo em questão. Existe alguma outra explicação, só que eu ainda não fui capaz de encontrá-la.


----------



## Macunaíma

A tragédia de escrever um post é que logo depois pipoca na sua cabeça algo que faz desmoronar tudo o que você escreveu. Assim que eu desliguei meu notebook, logo depois de escrever esse adendo ao meu post, me veio justamente "as seems to be the case" à mente !!! .

Mas chega uma hora em que você tem de confiar nos seus instintos sim, senão você fica paralisado. E errar todo mundo erra, essa de a gente achar que vai falar inglês igual ao Nigel Farage lançando uma diatribe no Europarlamento (eu adoro ele!) não rola. Com o tempo a gente relaxa também.

Quanto às suas observações, eu devo dizer que os melhores professores são os não-nativos. Digo isso por experiência própria, de quem começou a aprender inglês em aulas privadas com um britânico que era professor de inglês na Inglaterra. Nativos são bons depois que você já tem uma certa base, mas pode ver que os melhores livros para aprendizes são escritos por não-nativos, e quando não são, devem ser plagiados . 

Provas de Cambridge são corrigidas em Cambridge, não há nenhuma ingerência de gente alheia à universidade. Nas duas que eu fiz, CAE e CPE, eu fui entrevistado por nativos na primeira e por brasileiros na segunda. Não notei nenhuma diferença - a brasileira que me entrevistou tinha uma pronúncia tão impecável e uma aparência tão inglesa que eu nem teria notado que ela era brasileira não fosse o sorriso largo na entrada e o "viu, nem foi dificil!" na saída . E outra: a fama que corre é de que os nativos são muito mais indulgentes (até onde se pode ser indulgente num exame de Cambridge).

Essa questão que você está buscando tratar, na minha opinião, é meio bizantina, mas por que então você não abre um thread no EO? Lá é até o lugar mais adequado, já que o que você quer não é um equivalente em português. Se você abrir eu vou acompanhar como leitor atento.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu resolvi abrir aqui primeiro porque, em geral, os nativos sabem muito pouco SOBRE a língua deles. Se eu tivesse uma lista de frases e quisesse saber quais têm um _it _obrigatório, impossível ou opcional, eu iria ao EO sem nem pensar duas vezes. Nesse caso, eles só precisariam usar a intuição de nativos para identificar o que é e o que não é possível/gramatical em inglês. Mas eu preciso de mais do que isso; eu preciso também de uma explicação. Como eu disse, já encontrei algum material tratando desse assunto, mas o problema é que eu achei que ficou faltando nesses textos aquele ponto de vista não-nativo tão fundamental, sabe? Mas vou seguir seu conselho; acho que o jeito é tentar a sorte no EO mesmo.

Quanto aos examinadores de Cambridge, vai por mim, nem todos têm um inglês tão maravilhoso assim.


----------



## Macunaíma

Mas se você olhar as frases, elas têm uma explicação possível:

Had the United States simply invaded Haiti, *as seemed* likely until General Cedras agreed to step down as part of the accord, there would be *...
*Aqui o it já foi expresso (the US invading Haiti) e está perto demais do aposto para ser repetido; se estivesse mais longe, o sujeito provavelmente "would stage a comeback" como "it" 

This was savvy of him even if,* as seemed* to be the case, it was also sincere.
... e aqui parece ser o caso de evitar uma repetição do it, que viria logo depois.

Eu fiz uma busca restrita a sites dos EUA e "as is often the case" dá menos de 1/4 dos resultados mostrados para "as it is often the case" (nem incluí "as it's often the case"). O uso ou não do it em alguns casos é uma escolha meramente estilística.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu acho que tem a ver com a distância do as-clause até o sujeito dela, mesmo. E também varia de acordo com o verbo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Bem, com 2 a favor e 1077 abstenções, temos uma maioria formada a favor da tese de que é a proximidade do sujeito real que enfraquece a necessidade de um _dummy_.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Bem, com 2 a favor e 1077 abstenções, temos  uma maioria formada a favor da tese de que é a proximidade do sujeito  real que enfraquece a necessidade de um _dummy_.


 Bom, embora eu ache a explicação bastante interessante, infelizmente tenho que votar contra. Para mim, o sujeito da _as-clause_ está é dentro dela. Se o sujeito é o próprio _as _ou  se seria um pronome velado, aí são outros quinhentos. Agora, se vocês  estiverem falando do referente do pronome, nesse caso isso seria algo a  se pensar. Nos casos em que o _it _é opcional, talvez exista mesmo uma relação entre a posição do referente e a frequência do uso concreto de um _it_. Mas mesmo que nós comprovássemos essa relação, isso ainda não explicaria por que o _it _é  opcional. Isso ainda não explicaria os casos em que ele é obrigatório.  Ainda não explicaria por que ele às vezes é impossível. 

Vou fazer o seguinte: vou colocar aqui o que encontrei na _A Comprehensive Grammar of the English Language_. Assim vocês vão poder me ajudar a entender o material que eu já tenho.

-----------------------------------------
Segundo essa gramática, essas _as-clauses_ seriam um tipo de _comment clause_ e _as _poderia ter tanto a função de subordinador  quanto de pronome relativo.


> In its relative function, _as _introduces  a type of sentential relative clause that may precede or be inserted in  its antecedent, in this case the clause or sentence to which it is  attached. In its mobility, this _as_-clause is intermediate between the relative and adverbial constructions. Like the sentential relative _which _(cf 15.57), _as _may function as a relative pronoun :
> 
> She is extremely popular among students, _as is common knowledge_. (_cf: which is common knowledge_)
> I live a long way from work, _as you know_. (cf:_ which you know_)
> 
> (...)
> 
> As a subordinator, _as _introduces a clearly adverbial clause, and the sentential antecedent is replaced by _it_. It is roughly synonymous with _insofar as_ ['to the extent that']:
> 
> He is the best candidate,_ as it seems_. ['. . . insofar as it seems that he is the best candidate.']
> 
> (...)
> 
> The two types of construction often merge, providing a choice whether or not to insert _it_. Thus, some of the examples with subordinator _as _allow an optional _it_ when they are extended: as (it) seems likely, as (it) often happens.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Relative _as _may have the function of subject in its clause, but only if the operator is _be _or another copular verb: (...)
> 
> This condition does not apply to the merged constructions where a subject _it _is optionally omitted: (...)


Outra coisa importante que é observada é que esse tipo de oração é sempre "affirmative, implying the truth of the matrix clause".
-----------------------------------------

Marquei de vermelho a parte que não entendi. Vocês conseguem compreender essa história de "roughly synonymous with _insofar as_"? Outra pergunta: o que vocês acham da frase abaixo? Seria possível um _it _nela?

_The event was sponsored, *as is the fashion these days*, by a brewery._


----------



## Macunaíma

Você tem algum caso concreto em que _*it*_ seria proibido?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Mas isso é justamente o que eu tenho dificuldade de determinar. Não sei se sou capaz de dizer quando o _it _é  proibido. Esse é um assunto que me deixa bastante confuso, sabe. Para você  ter uma idéia, as discussões do LinguistList, além de sequer mencionarem  a possibilidade de um _it_, ainda comentam que "_nterestingly, L2 learners of English often insert 'it' in the place of the gap". E a gramática The Cambridge Grammar of the English Language também não menciona o it obrigatório, observando apenas que há casos em que a omissão do it é opcional e outros em que é obrigatória. Essa gramática parece afirmar que it seria proibido na frase que eu coloco aqui novamente:

The event was sponsored, *as is the fashion these days*, by a brewery.

------[EDIT]--------
Acho que o it seria proibido quando a leitura do as como subordinador fosse impossível. E como eu não entendi quando exatamente o as funciona como subordinador, também não sou capaz de determinar os casos em que ele não pode funcionar como tal._


----------



## Vanda

Ariel, só por desencargo de consciência, abra o tópico no English Only, coloque o link aqui, pra gente ver o que acontece. Em cima do que os nativos disserem, a gente pode chegar à nossa própria conclusão.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Ariel, só por desencargo de consciência, abra o tópico no English Only , coloque o link aqui, pra gente ver o que acontece. Em cima do que os nativos disserem, a gente pode chegar à nossa própria conclusão.


 + 



> As it happens, Ariel, I am not an expert in grammar -- and thus will not be participating in the EN Only thread.
> As often has happened in the past, this kind of topic tends to go on and on ... and I would probably regret having jumped in.





> And as it often happens, we EN speakers (who are spread across the globe) might conclude that there is no single definite answer.



_The only thing I'll say is that I might add the IT to give a rhetorical flourish to a sentence._


----------



## Loob

Ariel Knightly said:


> Alguém sabe explicar o uso de _it_ em (4) e (5)? Ele é simplesmente opcional? Por quê? No site do jornal The New York Times, de onde eu peguei os exemplos abaixo, não consegui achar nenhum _as it happens frequently_, embora tenha achado vários _as it often happens_. Não sei se entendo o porquê disso.
> 
> 
> (1) Another is that the ''mistake in judgment'' for which Mr. Reagan is being urged to apologize was not just a minor matter - as was  pointed out by Mr. Vance in his Congressional testimony.
> 
> (2) Hereafter, when a wheel on a surface car Is flattened, as happens frequently  when a car is brought to a sudden stop to avoid a collision, the ear on reaching  the *...
> 
> *(3)As often happens in China when political troublemakers are involved, the exact  crime Mr. Ai is being investigated for may be announced only at *...*
> 
> (4) This may be partly true because, as *it* was pointed out by one observer, if the  total of French forces were solidly pro-ally, as it is known many are, *...
> *
> (5)As *it* often happens wherever he goes, the former N.B.A. All-Star Charles Barkley  held court with several reporters for nearly an hour at *...*


I'm sorry, I may have missed some of the discussion (my Portuguese isn't very good....)

But both (4) and (5) seem very strange to me - in fact, not only strange, but incorrect....

I would have said:
(4) This may be partly true because, as was pointed out by one observer, if the  total of French forces were solidly pro-ally, as it is known many are, *...*
and
(5)As often happens wherever he goes, the former N.B.A. All-Star Charles Barkley  held court with several reporters for nearly an hour at *...*

The "it" in the original seems wrong to me.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Really? Oh gosh... 

Bom, gente, acabei de iniciar um tópico no EO sobre esse assunto. Vamos ver o que a gente descobre.


----------



## Loob

Hi again, Ariel

I've now read this thread more slowly and more carefully.  It's an interesting subject, and one which I've often wondered about myself....

I'm now going to put a wet towel round my head and try to answer your EO question!


----------



## lacarids

> (4) This may be partly true because, [as *it* was pointed out by one observer], [if the total of French forces were solidly pro-ally], as it is known many are, *...*



The first "it" is emphasizing the question of whether or not the French forces were solidly pro-ally. Reading the sentence by itself without context, it seems strange to emphasize a subject that wasn't mentioned yet...but maybe it is clearer inside the context of the entire paragraph. You're correct, "it" isn't needed. The writer could also say "[as one observer pointed out], [if the total of French forces were solidly pro-ally, as it is known many are]." Try reading the sentence again, with the [primary clause] first, then the [subordinate clause], and it might make more sense.



> (5)[As *it* often happens wherever he goes], [the former N.B.A. All-Star Charles Barkley held court with several reporters for nearly an hour at*...]*


Same as before..."it" is emphasizing Barkley's holding court with reporters. Again, the author's meaning is more clear for me when I reverse the two clauses. 

In both clauses, I think the meaning would stay the same if you replaced "as it" with "which." For example, "the former N.B.A. All-Star Charles Barkley held court with several reporters for nearly an hour, which often happens wherever he goes."


----------



## mglenadel

Macunaíma said:


> Você tem algum caso concreto em que _*it*_ seria proibido?



_Proibido_ talvez seja uma palavra forte, mas se você estiver falando com um _cavaleiro que diz "Ni!"_…


----------



## Vanda

Madame Loobinha deu uma explicação interessante neste post. Gostei deste truque:


> We can break down the underlying ideas as:
> _The event was sponsored by a brewery.
> *That* is the fashion these days. [= Sponsorship of events by breweries is the fashion these days]
> 
> _So we can therefore substitute "as" for "that" and say_
> The event was sponsored by a brewery, as is the fashion these days
> _or _
> The event was sponsored, as is the fashion these days, by a brewery._



_Ô xente_! Estas frases estão funcionando como um tipo de aposto, né?

Na minha santa ignorância, eu nunca escreveria estas frases sem IT.


----------



## Loob

Vanda said:


> Estas frases estão funcionando como um tipo de aposto, né?


Yes, in a sense, Vandinha.  But actually, they're just comments - though the implication is that they're true....



Vanda said:


> Na minha santa ignorância, eu nunca escreveria estas frases sem IT.


Acho que muitos falantes nativos de inglês têm dificuldades com a construção, também: é bastante formal / literária.

Maybe this comparison will help:
_Please give us some context for your question, as it is required by the forum rules.
= Please give us some context for your question, as it [= context] is required by the forum rules
= __Please give us some context for your question, because it [= context] is required by the forum rules_.
= Por favor, nos dê algum contexto para a sua pergunta, porque ele [= contexto] é exigido pelas regras do fórum._
Please give us some context for your question, as is required by the forum rules._
= _Please give us some context for your question: giving us context for your question is required by the forum rules._
= Por favor, nos dê algum contexto para a sua pergunta, como é exigido pelas regras do fórum.

(Sorry for my poor Portuguese: that probably doesn't help at all).


----------



## Vanda

Poor?! I had no idea you could actually write in PT?! As I've discussed with Ariel, we are having some insights on this topic now. Obrigada pela ajuda!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

It seems that native speakers might sometimes disagree about whether or not the pronoun _it _needs to be dropped in some of those _as_-clauses. Lacarids, for instance, doesn't seem to deem _as it often happens_  an ungrammatical structure. The reduced version, however, is sure much  more common and natural, as __ can be seen from everything we have read  and discussed so far. 

To substitute _that _for  the missing subject/object was a quite interesting idea, for it shows  that this content is easily recoverable from the matrix. If I got it  right, the pronoun is only necessary when _it _does not have an antecedent in the main clause.

*.*_ As *it *happens, there is much to remind us of the 1979 television season in the one now beginning...
*. It *happens that there is much to remind us of the 1979 television season in the one now beginning...

_*.*_As *it *happens, web hosts are offering unlimited disk space, which is not so common.
_*.*_It is not so common, but *it *happens that web hosts are offering unlimited disk space.

_*.*_As *it *seems, the conclusion is intolerable.
_*.*_The conclusion, *it *seems, is intolerable.
_*.*_*It *seems that the conclusion is intolerable.

_*.*_He is the best candidate, as *it *seems.
_*.*_*It *seems that he is the best candidate._

In the _as_-clauses above, as it happens , _as _may look like a mere optional addition to a structurally complete comment clause.

_The conclusion, (*as*) it seems, is intolerable._
_The Indian railways, (*as*) my uncle was telling me some time ago, have __always made a profit._

As for the unanimously (?) optional use of the pronoun, it seems to happen when _as _can be understood as a subordinating conjuntion (synonymous with _since _and _because_) in a clause whose missing content is still  recoverable from the matrix.

Acho  que agora fechou, né? Ou ficou faltando explicar alguma coisa? Bom,  gente, muito obrigado pela ajuda de vocês. E Loob, você foi fundamental! Não teria chegado a conclusão nenhuma sem você. Agora já estou devendo um sorvete a você e à Vanda.


----------

